# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Skąd bóle z lewej strony brzucha przy ucisku i burczenie i wibracje w podbrzuszu?

## magda_migotka

Otóż mam taki problem:
Mianowicie od kilku miesięcy miewam luźne stolce-ból podbrzusza i następnie stolec,luźny,niekiedy bardzo,jasny,czasem niestrawione resztki pokarmu.Potem ból ustępuje.
Jednak od jakiegoś czasu,a mianowicie od jakiś 2 miesięcy te bóle pojawiają się dość regularnie.
Od miesiąca mam też inne dolegliwości,a mianowicie strasznie boli mnie lewa strona brzucha,początkowo nad pępkiem,teraz tak jakby obok i od strony lewej miednicy,przy badaniu lekarskim lub samoczynnym,ból jest ostry,mocny.Również pobolewał mnie lewy bok w podbrzuszu.Z 3 tygodnie temu miałam wrażenie też,że jakby coś mi chodziło nad pępkiem,jakby mysz.Obecnie jest to uporczywe burczenie,przeważnie ciche w podbrzuszu,nad spojeniem łonowym,czasem po prostu po lewej stronie lub prawej,jak coś robię,chodzę,sprzątam,nie czuję nic,gorzej jest jak siedzę,stoję i zmywam,leżę,te wibracje swego rodzaju nie dają mi spokoju.
Dodam,istotne jak sądzę,że miesiączki mam w miarę regularne,czasem są to przesunięcia kilkudniowe,jednak mój ginekolog stwierdził,że jest to w normie.Nadmienię również iż na początku stycznia współżyłam bez zabezpieczenia,jednak były to stosunki krótkie z ejakulacją poza "mną".Do tej pory mam miesiączki co miesiąc,czasem bardziej,czasem mniej obfite,z ciemniejszą lub jaśniejszą krwią,często ze skrzepami-ostatnio nawet miałam nawet takie jakby kawałki błony
Oczywiście byłam 2 razy na kontroli u ginekologa,w marcu,tuż przed miesiączką oraz 3 tygodnie temu-wiadomo,zapobiegawczo wolałam skontrolować stan narządów rodnych.Lekarz wykonał badanie fizykalne oraz przy każdej wizycie usg i w wyniku tego za pierwszą wizytą,pomimo miesiączek stwierdził brak ciąży(wcześniej wykonane  testów ciążowych i negatywne wyniki)przy drugiej wizycie(też 4 testy negatywne)-nie stwierdził nieprawidłowości,a badał bardziej szczegółowo,gdyż naświetliłam mu mój problem.
Następnie udałam się ponownie do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu,który po wynikach stwierdził,że są w normie,jedynie te z krwi,a mianowicie Eco,Bazo,Mono% i Eco,Bazo,Mono# są za niskie,co może świadczyć o stanie zapalnym jelit lub zespole jelita wrażliwego,zważywszy,że odczuwam bóle przy dotyku po lewej stronie brzucha,podbrzusze i pod pępkiem  oraz lewa strona,prawa tylko w jednym miejscu.Dostałam skierowanie do chirurga,ten zdziwiony takowym moim stanem i brakiem dalszych zleceń badań,powiedział,że powinnam wykonać kolonoskopię.
Wiem co to za badanie i dużo pomoże mi i lekarzowi w diagnozie,jednak mam się zastanowić i podać czy chcę je zrobić,ponieważ jestem sama w domu z małym dzieckiem i nie mam z kim na czas badania-około2-3 dni z kim zostawić.Stwierdził,że powinnam się poważnie zastanowić i zdecydować,zważywszy na to burczenie w jelitach,rzadkie stolce i te wibracje pod pępkiem lub po której ze stron.
Lekarz nie powiedział chociaż w przybliżeniu co to może być,jedynie,że to infekcja lub zapalenie jelit lub nerwy(jestem osobą nerwową i często wmawiam sobie różne sytuacje) i dlatego mam taką dziwną perystaltykę jelit.
Dodam,że z rzadka miewam nudności,czasem jest mi bardzo zimno lub wręcz gorąco.
Mam pytanie,takowe jak na początku,co mi może dolegać,chociaż naświetlić proszę mi co to może być.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

